# Any cruising single moms out there



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I am a single mom of 3 (7, 5, and 1 1/2) and in the long range beginning planning stages to cruise from Seattle to Chile in 6ish years. Any single moms out there that have cruised with the kids? Any advice or inspiration or just a great story about adventures would be great.

Thanks!

KCH


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm certainly no mom, but Tania Aebi is. She has her sons are out on her new boat Shangrila. She solo circumnavigated at the age of 18. Here is one of the places you can find her. She also regularly contributes to Lats and Atts magazine.

Tania on Boat US


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

That's a great link Sapperwhite! I had no idea that Tania was back out cruising. The blog is a really good read and (in my opinion) a frank look at cruising as a single mom. 

Robyn


----------

